# Felder ein und ausblenden ?



## Peppie (27. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe den folgenden html code zuammengeschrieben um Bilder in verschiedenen auflösungen zu vermarkten. nun hätte ich das ganze gerne ein wenig mehr automatisiert. das heißt dass die betreffenden radiobuttons verschwinden, oder besser noch unanklickbar werden, wenn im dropdownfeld in der ersten spalte eine serie ausgewählt wird, die nicht in der jeweiligen auflösung verfügbar ist.

wäre supi wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. ich hoffe, euch reicht eine zeile der tabelle. in den Anderen (insgesamt 5) steht jeweils das gleiche nur eben mit anderen Parametern. dann heißt es z.b. in zeile 3 nicht "D1" sondern "D3"

lg, anna


```
<tr>
    <td><font face="Verdana">
<select size="1" name="D1">
<option selected>-</option>
<option value="001 - 003">001 - 003 (Bis 5,0 Mio)</option>
<option value="004 - 016">004 - 016 (Bis 6,3 Mio)</option>
<option value="017 - 024">017 - 024 (Bis 6,3 Mio)</option>
<option value="025 - 031">025 - 031 (Bis 6,3 Mio)</option>
<option value="032 - 042">032 - 042 (Bis 6,3 Mio)</option>
<option value="054 - 059">054 - 059 (Bis 6,3 Mio)</option>
<option value="060 - 067">060 - 067 (Bis 10,1 Mio)</option>
<option value="068 - 073">068 - 073 (Bis 10,1 Mio)</option>
</select></font></td>
    <td><font face="Verdana"><input type="text" name="T1" size="4"><font size="2">.JPG</font></font></td>
    <td align="center"><input type="radio" value="V1" name="R1"></td>
    <td align="center"><input type="radio" value="V2" name="R1"></td>
    <td align="center"><input type="radio" value="V3" name="R1"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
```





[Dropown]___[Textfeld].jpg___ (O)__( )__( )


----------



## nrg (27. Mrz 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

_Illuvatar: Genau, und deshalb *verschoben*_


----------



## Peppie (27. Mrz 2010)

ich danke dir für den ausführlichen hinweis. ein wenig mehr freundlichkeit wäre wünschenswert gewesen, dann hätte ich wohl auch schneller kapiert, dass du es eigendlich nur gut mit mir gemeint hast...


----------

